# stoeger shotguns



## leftyfisherman (Apr 30, 2004)

I am looking for an economical over and under. I recently visited a local sporting goods store and saw them on sale. Looked at the 20 gage it was light. The guy said it was being backed by benelli. Is there any truth to this? Also was wondering if this would be a good gun for pheasant? I will probably only go a couple times a year and the pocket book is thin.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

leftyfisherman said:


> I am looking for an economical over and under. I recently visited a local sporting goods store and saw them on sale. Looked at the 20 gage it was light. The guy said it was being backed by benelli. Is there any truth to this? Also was wondering if this would be a good gun for pheasant? I will probably only go a couple times a year and the pocket book is thin.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dennis


If you're going to pound the hell out of the gun with 10,000 rounds a year at the range, don't buy one of these. However, if you're looking for a "working gun" to go hunt with, buy the Condor Supreme, not the the cheaper standard version. I've got one in twelve gauge and it hasn't let me down yet. Some people have had the opposite experience, but I've noted that those reports tend to be closer to when the guns were first released about 3-4 years ago.

Also, they are NOT Turkish guns. They are made in Brazil. Benelli owns Stoeger but the guns are NOT made by Benelli. Benelli is just the parent company that owns Stoeger.

Don't go with anything less than a 12 gauge for pheasant hunting. JMO


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Personally I would never hunt with one. I've seen problems with 2 different ones from friends.

Why do you want one? Plenty of nice servicable light weight pumps out there.

If you really want an O/U save a few more bucks and buy gun that will last you a lifetime. A Stoeger may only last a season.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

BIGSP said:


> Personally I would never hunt with one. I've seen problems with 2 different ones from friends.
> 
> Why do you want one? Plenty of nice servicable light weight pumps out there.
> 
> If you really want an O/U save a few more bucks and buy gun that will last you a lifetime. A Stoeger may only last a season.


That hasn't been my experience at all nor that of some other folks I know. HOWEVER, for true reliability I'd count on my Remington 870 over my Stoeger. I've never known anyone to have anything bad to say about the 870, not so with the Condor.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

WestCoastHunter said:


> That hasn't been my experience at all nor that of some other folks I know. HOWEVER, for true reliability I'd count on my Remington 870 over my Stoeger. I've never known anyone to have anything bad to say about the 870, not so with the Condor.


I've seen 2 different people have the gun double. I also saw my cousins go off when he flicked the safety real hard and threw the gun to his shoulder. I don't think they are safe at all. 870 wingmaster would be my gun if I were in that budget area.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

BIGSP said:


> I've seen 2 different people have the gun double. I also saw my cousins go off when he flicked the safety real hard and threw the gun to his shoulder. I don't think they are safe at all. 870 wingmaster would be my gun if I were in that budget area.


Just out of curiousity, was this with the standard Condor or the "Supreme" variant that they sell? It may not make much difference, but I'm still curious. 

The 870 Express isn't a bad option either. Though the finish on the wood is a disappointment.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

WestCoastHunter said:


> Just out of curiousity, was this with the standard Condor or the "Supreme" variant that they sell? It may not make much difference, but I'm still curious.
> 
> The 870 Express isn't a bad option either. Though the finish on the wood is a disappointment.


I doubt it was the supreme but, don't know for sure.


----------



## francismcgee (Jul 13, 2009)

Dennis,

I'd have to question your reasoning for an O/U as well. If you're on a budget and want a gun that will only be used a couple of times a year, I wouldn't look for a double. Doubles are great for many reasons, affordability is just not one of them (especially a good one).

I did a lot of looking for an affordable shotgun recently. I basically narrowed it down to two choices. The Remington 870 pump (as mentioned above) and a Charles Daly Field Hunter (autoloader). I chose the Charles Daly. Many people may scoff at an autoloader, but I have been extremely happy with mine. Affordable ($450), light, low felt recoil, and very versatile (interchangeable barrels and chokes).


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

If I were you, I would look at the old Verona line. . .you can find them used for $500-$650. Made in Italy and now selling for much more $$ being imported by Legacy Sports. . .around $1200-$2000 NIB. 

The 500 series are their hunting shotguns. . .all the same inside, just differnet cosmetics. 500/501/502/503/504/505/506 Sometimes checking with the local Gander and having them run a computer check works great, might find one in another state at a low price.

I have 4 Veronas 12/20/28/28. . .great guns. 

Here is the website of the parent company in Italy

www.fair.it

If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

2 thumbs up here for the Stoeger. As a member of Team Stoeger, I absolutly love the gun. Is it a pretty and prestigious as a Parker, No; is it light to carry, No; is it cost effective, yes; does it go bang, Yes!! At the end of the day, all guns are the sam, do they go click and boom? If that happens, then the rest is up to you!! I would not trade my Stoeger for a Citori any day. I love the gun. If I am walking thru the Grouse woods and need to move some brush, it doubles as a machete. My gun as nicks and dings in the stock and the barrel. IMO, it adds character and it is what it is, a meat gun!! My buddy continues to have firing pin issues with his Citori. Never had that problem with my Stoeger. I own both a 12 & 20 gauge. I know that Stoeger does make a 12/20 combo. It is worth looking into. I like guns, so I bought 1 of each!! The only time I had any issue was with the weight of the 12 gauge. When pounding large tracts of land in NoDak, it did get heavy. However, throwing lead down range at a wiley Rooster cures that real quick. Just remember one thing, all guns are the same. They go click and boom. The work is up to you to make the boom hit the target! Good Luck in your search, and Good Hunting!


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

MallardMaster said:


> Just remember one thing, all guns are the same. They go click and boom.


What are you talking about? Except ones that double off, have unreliable safetys and misfire??? I've heard about and experienced way too many problems with cheap double guns. Stoegers and Mosserg Silver Reserves at the top of the list. I'm sure some of them function perfectly for some people. Its really just not worth it, IMO.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I bought a Stoeger Uplander side-by-side in .410 for rabbit hunting and absolutely love it. Never had a problem. For a $350.00 field grade gun it's just right. For me it is well balanced and throws up to the shoulder right on the mark. 
I checked out the CeeZee(sp?) models and thought they were a better made piece, but the price tag was way too much for a gun to beat around in the brush and snow with. Besides, they didn't fit me as well.
I originally looked at a Stevens 311 in .410 that I found for sale. It was in near mint condition and fit well. But the fella wanted $1,400.00 for it.
Seems the old 311's are collectors. Fellas want a set of them in 12, 16, 20, & .410. With the .410's being the hardest to come by. Hence the high price the .410's fetch.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

You will do better on the used market hands down every time if you're careful what you buy. For example, if you buy a used Remington 870 Wingmaster (a huge upgrade over the Express) you will pay $250-$300. I picked one up last year that is in perfect shape for $250. 

Just like vehicles, so much value is lost when you walk out of the showroom, and for what? Besides that, you will put those same "character" marks in a gun your first time out, so what's the difference?

If I were you I would buy a nice used pump and hold out until you can afford a really nice over/under if that's what you want. Even if it take you years of saving, you will be happier than if you buy an inexpensive problem-child.

My .02 cents

Ray


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

leftyfisherman said:


> I am looking for an economical over and under. I recently visited a local sporting goods store and saw them on sale. Looked at the 20 gage it was light. The guy said it was being backed by benelli. Is there any truth to this? Also was wondering if this would be a good gun for pheasant? I will probably only go a couple times a year and the pocket book is thin.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dennis


Ditto everyone else's negative comments about Stoeger shotguns. I spend a lot of time on the skeet fields at a local gun club and I've lost track the number of times I've witnessed problems with Stoegers and other similar double guns - gun doubling, single trigger not resetting after first shot, gun can't be broken open, problems with the safety working/not working.

Look I've got nothing against inexpensive shotguns. The H&R single shot is an inexpensive shotgun but it is a very good shotgun nonetheless. Why? Because it wasn't designed to "do" a lot of things at a cheap price. The problem with cheap doubles is that they try and offer a lot of bells and whistles at a cheap price but something has to give and it's usually quality control. This is why some people buy these shotguns and rarely have problems and why with a lot of others they have the opposite experience. Choke tubes, single triggers, well regulated barrels etc. all add to the cost of a shotgun. To offer these things at a low price - again something has to give and it's usually quality control.

Any shotgun from the cheapest to the most expensive can have problems because a shotgun is a "machine" with moving parts. But how many complaints do you read about on threads like this one from people who shoot Rugers, Brownings, SKBs? Very, very few.

If you're set on an O/U I think you're much further ahead looking for a used Ruger, Browning, SKB etc. If you buy a gun like a Stoeger new it will loose probably close to 2/3 it's value the moment you walk out the store with it. A used but well made double will hold it's value for a long, long time.

I also think this idea of a "beater" gun is grossly over emphasized. I hunt grouse and woodcock exclusively from southern Michigan to the U.P. and I hunt a lot and I hunt hard rain or shine and my both my Rugers still look pretty good:

This is my go to 20 ga. that I re-finished* five years ago: 










This is my go to 28 ga. that I re-finished four years ago:











What really dings up a lot of shotguns is a lot of target shooting - constantly in and out of gun racks - many of questionable quality, pieces of broken birds flying askew, bunched up squads of guys swinging broken open guns around willy-nilly etc.

Hope this helps. Good luck with your final choice.

Hoppe's no.10

* I re-finished it because I like re-finishing gun stocks and I thought I could do a better job of highlighting the grain and color than the factory finish did.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I have had my Stoeger Uplander for 25 years and have never had a problem with it,,,,,,,,,ever.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

onenationhere said:


> I have had my Stoeger Uplander for 25 years and have never had a problem with it,,,,,,,,,ever.


Where was that gun made? I think at one time, they were made in Italy by Bernadelli or somebody else?


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

omega58 said:


> Where was that gun made? I think at one time, they were made in Italy by Bernadelli or somebody else?


They are all made in Brazil.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

WestCoastHunter said:


> They are all made in Brazil.


I know current production is, but I know at some point, might have even been back in 50s,60s, they were made somewhere else.


----------



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

I shot an uplander sxs in 12 g for 6 years - for everything from grouse to geese - and I NEVER had a problem. In fact, I found it one of the best shouldering guns I ever owned. I still have it, but upgraded to a Merkel 12 (just a poor victim of seduction, I am afraid). Its not a light gun, but its a killer for sure. 

I got my dad into a condor O/U and I will say that it was not 100% reliable. No safety issues - but it sometimes failed to fire. I did some checking on this - and I found that the wide opinion on this is that the double trigger guns are just more reliable. One trigger - one pin - one bang. I NEVER had a failure EVER for as long as I have had and used the uplander. Plus, at the price point - you don't have to be too careful with it. 

Based on my experience with the Uplander, I bought a Stoeger 2000 semi auto - which I had to have the firing pin adjusted on - but which has since been very reliable - and has taken the place of my 870 in the duck blind (blasphemy!). 

I strongly recommend the Uplander with double triggers - for reliability AND for safety. I have a 20g sxs from CZ - which is a much nicer gun in terms of fit and finish - beautiful actually - and surprisingly affordable (around $700 new). I love the gun, but it does not have an automatic saftey which resets when you break the action open. I know this is more a preferential option - but the Stoeger does have this and it makes for the safest kind of shotgun there is - because, I am inclined (and I think most others are) to break the gun after every time I shoot - whether I empty both barrels or not - just so I can have a two shells ready to go at my next opportunity. This automatically puts the gun on safe - no brainer. Also, with the top tang safety, you don't have to turn the gun to check the safety as you do with most autos and pumps (except the mossberg pumps). 

Again, I highly recommend the Uplander. It gives you a little taste of the classic double, its a good pointer, versatile in 12 g, and with the double trigger configuration and automatic saftey - it is BOTH reliable and safe. 

I just picked up a used one for my nephew (14 and just getting into bird hunting) to use as his all around "game gun". Its probably a little sinful to turn him on to doubles at that age - but I think the almighty will forgive me that transgression. 

That is my very strong opinion on this matter.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

If you shy away from something because somebody knows someone who wasn't happy  you'll end up with nothing.

I have a Stoeger OU12 and it works just fine for uplands, not a go-to-gun if you're looking for light. Stretches arms like my 870 but it improved my field shooting dramatically *uplands seldom offer more than 2 shots and you can carry the bead like an autoloader *_and_ I've got a tighter choke on my 2nd. Neither is a top-shelf option but they both kill birds, My 870 has jammed on me way more than my single bout with the Condor *shooting 3" steel in freezing rain the breech lock once froze shut. It pissed me off but it wasn't anything unsafe, the 870 is a better waterfowler.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

... and mine was made in Spain.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I shoot a Stoeger 20ga o/u and love the beast. Ive killed a lot of stuff with it and all i do is clean the bore once and awhile. Ive got prob 150+ kills with mine and its never been a problem. I also use it to swat at trees and help me climb hills and all that.......love the gun and its price. If it ever starts to give me issues i can get another and have two guns they are that cheap. I like it better than my 12ga Moss silver reserve. 

For Phez i would go 12 ga though.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Ray Adams said:


> You will do better on the used market hands down every time if you're careful what you buy. For example, if you buy a used Remington 870 Wingmaster (a huge upgrade over the Express) you will pay $250-$300. I picked one up last year that is in perfect shape for $250.
> 
> Just like vehicles, so much value is lost when you walk out of the showroom, and for what? Besides that, you will put those same "character" marks in a gun your first time out, so what's the difference?
> 
> ...


Ray,

Where you reading my mind? LOL

I'd like to add another thing. Why do people need "rain guns". I know guys who hunt with their Purdey's, Parkers, Arrietta's, AYA's etc. in the rain. I don't care what the weather is like all my guns get hunted no matter what.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

When my daughter was 12 and got into shooting first trap, then sporting clays, she went quickly from a single shot .410 to a .410 sxs and then I went shopping for a budget priced o/u. 

I went budget for a couple of reasons....first and foremost I knew my daughter and she runs hot and cold....if she's hot for a sport, she'll give it her all and completely immerse herself in it, but when she gets distracted, she's done...so I didnt want to spend a whole lot until I knew that she was in it for a lifetime. Secondly, I needed to find a budget gun so I could put a very expensive butt on it. After buying a Stoger Condor O/U in 20 ga, I sent the stock off to Graco to have an adjustable butt, mercury recoil reducer, and a super thick and soft pad. The butt cost more than the gun!!!!

Well she (conservatively estimated) shot at least a hundred rounds of 50 sporting clays through it without a single problem whatsoever. Then she discovered boys....by 14 1/2, she was more worried about what she was wearing to the club and which "trap boys" were working that she soon lost interest and I've got an extra '20 now. 

On the upside, I've got a gun that will fit anybody from a 12 year old girl up to a 280# guy.....I've loaned it out now at least a dozen times for the guy or father that wanted to take Fair Wife or Little Daughter out for a round of clays. It still has not failed. 

Hey...It's a gun. Buy it.....shoot it.......keep it......sell it......trade it......hand it down......I'm keeping mine......I've got a little guy I've started mentoring - I hunt with his uncle and grandfather..... his dad's a deadbeat and needs a little guy time every now and then.....methinks that he'll be next in line for my little Stoeger.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm all for buying used guns, but they aren't the silver bullet that they're often sold as. Like rescuing a dog, you might be inheriting someone else's problem when you buy one.

Almost every bad review on the Condor that I can find out there dates back more than a few years. I really have to wonder how many of the first hand accounts that I read were any time recently, and if so, how long ago was the gun bought, how well cleaned was it, how well oiled, etc etc etc. I bought mine in 2007 and it has never given me trouble as I mentioned before.

These are not guns for the shooting range. Why people insist on trying to make them into something that is supposed to perform at the level of a Beretta, Browning, or Ruger is beyond me. But kept clean and well oiled, these guns perform to the level that they are intended, weekend hunting and some clay shooting with friends on a logging road.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

Many gun shops carry used guns. You may be able to find a used 20GA in your price range with make and model that maybe of higher quality.


----------



## M1Tanker (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Stoeger Uplander SxS in 20 gauge that is my go-to and has been knicknamed the "grouse slayer."

I have never had a problem with this gun over 7 years of use.

My wife bought if for me as a Christmas present one year when we didn't really much and I have been extremely happy with it...to the point that I am thinking of picking up another one.

When you find something from the sporting goods section that you like and it works good...I have learned to buy two because at some point and time you will wish you did.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

omega58 said:


> Where was that gun made? I think at one time, they were made in Italy by Bernadelli or somebody else?


Mine says Imported by Stoeger ind. from IGA Brazil.I recieved the gun as a gift around 1984,my first gun


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

First day i took my stoeger out hunting upland i dropped it in the sand on a ORV trail prior to ever even shooting the fugger...yea i was upset but not like i would be with a expensive gun.

someone in a prior response summed it up best.....its a hunting gun and when used for its intended purpose will work flawless with minimal care. Sort of like an AK-47.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> First day i took my stoeger out hunting upland i dropped it in the sand on a ORV trail prior to ever even shooting the fugger...yea i was upset but not like i would be with a expensive gun.
> 
> someone in a prior response summed it up best.....its a hunting gun and when used for its intended purpose will work flawless with minimal care. Sort of like an AK-47.


That's not what I've seen with a few of those guns. Hey if you guys are happy with them, then great. You'll just never see me carrying one. I've witnessed problems with them and in good conscience I just can't allow anyone to buy one without know what I know about them.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stoeger owners unite!
Quite a closet Stoeger nation living here on the upland pages of M-S. 

My first gun some 29 years ago( is that possible?) was a Brazil made SxS in 20 gauge. Choked full and fuller it would have been a nice turkey gun. I won't part with it because....well because it's not really worth anything monetarily and it is the first gun my father gave to me.
I only shot the gun on game thus it hasn't been fired all that much in the big picture, today when the forearm is removed the barrels are so loose on the hinge and off face that I am affraid it is likely unsafe to shoot. My bet is it was like that when bought new but neither my Dad nor I knew any better back then.

My advice is to buy used. I saw a Beretta silver snipe 20 ga. in a pawn shop the other day that I am thinking about picking up. My guess is it can be had for under $500. Sure the wood is scratched and gouged but nothing a small winter refinish project won't cure. The metal is good and I will check it out with a pair of snap caps to see if it works mechanically before I buy.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Stoeger owners unite!
> Quite a closet Stoeger nation living here on the upland pages of M-S.
> 
> My first gun some 29 years ago( is that possible?) was a Brazil made SxS in 20 gauge. Choked full and fuller it would have been a nice turkey gun. I won't part with it because....well because it's not really worth anything monetarily and it is the first gun my father gave to me.
> ...


That would be my angle too if I were looking for a gun right now. Luckily, I don't need a gun right now. Grouse have the world greatest conservation tool in the woods when I am out there.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

I had the Stoeger Condor 12 ga. I bought it back around 2000, and it was made in Brazil. It was primarily my duck gun, but I used it for some upland. Customer service was great, I had a mechanical problem with the safety, and they gave me a new forearm free of charge (Milhouse had chewed a little on the forearm).
I let the gun go when it started doubling and knocking me on my axis in the duck blind. And I assure you I take excellent care of all my guns. I killed Milhouse's first grouse with it, and I could have had it fixed, but wanted something better. Incidentally, I sold it for the same amount I had paid for it.
I have bought a fair number of guns since, and you get what you pay for. A used gun, purchased correctly, is *nothing* like a used car. How many parts are in a gun? There are over 18,000 in a car, and they are subjected to far more abuse and neglect than any gun.

BTW, I sold that Stoeger to fund the purchase of my Franchi AL-48 in 20 gauge (very popular upland gun). That my friend is a light weight, reliable, handsome firearm - and they too are owned by Benelli. Hold a Stoeger and an AL-48 together - no comparison. Lots of AL's used for under $500.00. Or save up around 7-800 and find a used O/U with a big name. 
My .02


----------



## leftyfisherman (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies sounds like about 50 50 on the liking of these guns Not looking to shoot alot shot thru it maybe a couple times to the range for some skeet and a couple hunts a year. I am more worried about the gun safty issues because I usually hunt with family. 

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

leftyfisherman said:


> I am more worried about the gun safty issues because I usually hunt with family.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dennis


Follow basic hunter safety and don't point the thing at anyone and it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## leftyfisherman (Apr 30, 2004)

Well it looks like I am leaning towrds buying it after the hollidays. You all had valid points under a low budget. Don't like puimps, fired a buddy of mines didn't care for it. 



Next questions would be has anyone bought a gun from williams gun sight it looks like they have a big selection of used guns there saw the list online.

Thanks 
Dennis


----------



## rmd24 (Jul 3, 2008)

leftyfisherman said:


> Well it looks like I am leaning towrds buying it after the hollidays. You all had valid points under a low budget. Don't like puimps, fired a buddy of mines didn't care for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Williams gun shop in Auburn?


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

leftyfisherman said:


> Next questions would be has anyone bought a gun from williams gun sight it looks like they have a big selection of used guns there saw the list online.
> 
> Thanks
> Dennis


I've bought a couple from them, always had good luck and good service.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray Adams*
> _You will do better on the used market hands down every time if you're careful what you buy. For example, if you buy a used Remington 870 Wingmaster (a huge upgrade over the Express) you will pay $250-$300. I picked one up last year that is in perfect shape for $250.
> 
> ...



I agree with your theory on "rain guns" too. Sometimes I might take my Wingmaster out if it is really cruddy weather, but only because it is so easy to strip it down to the bare bones without screwdrivers etc. I don't mind taking a nice double out in the weather, but I need the correct amount of time "after-action" to clean it up right.

Ray


----------



## Hunting Maniac95 (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know much about the O/U's but ive got a Stoeger Uplander SxS that I just got recently. It shoots like a million bucks, shoulders great, has low recoil and was very afffordable. I got it at around 250$. 
P.S idk where Washington is but if your close to it I would try Willliams Gun Site its got every gun that you can think of and a ton of used doubles both SxS and O/U


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Chalk up another vote for the Stoeger Uplander. 

Despite a number of expensive pieces in my collection, my favorite go to shotgun is the trusty Uplander side by side 12 gauge. I've been a double trigger shotgun man for many years and have become so accustomed to having long and short range choke/loads at my fingertips trigger selection has become unconscious. In the early 90's I picked up a Stoeger Uplander on a whim. It has performed so flawlessly it's just too much to list all the applications where it shines. One use that applies to this board is training a new pointing dog. One thing is for sure, I'm not going to throw my AYA 20 gauge SxS on the ground when you've got to quickly have two hands to handle the dog! Secondly, as a critical part of training I only shoot at pointed birds so when the pup performs I can't afford a miss. This is where the performance of a 12 gauge comes in. I use a 7/8 oz ultra light trainer load for the front short range trigger and a 1 1/4 oz nickel plated screamer for the rear. Thanks to my trusty Uplander I connected on those critically important shots without blowing the bird to bits and my young dog developed by leaps and bounds this fall. 

That is just one aspect of this fine performer that also includes a great application for layout waterfowl and pheasant hunting. It's also been through thirty or forty rounds of sporting clays without a hitch. I've got a shooting range in my back yard and always pattern my shotguns extensively for specialized applications. These Stoeger side by sides throw excellent patters which I attribute to a looooooong and polished forcing cone right from the factory. In fact, I've paid four times as much for a shotgun that had short, abrupt forcing cones that had to be lengthened by a gunsmith. Not with these..... The only thing I did was to buy extra choke tubes in skeet 1, IC, and IM. 

Can't say enough about this humble performer that always does what is asked of it and more. It's beat up looking from nearly 20 years of abuse. The crate quality stock looked like crap the day it came out of the box and really looks horrible now with the finish coming off and many deep scratches, but this baby has never failed me. They aren't going to impress anybody with their snob appeal so leave your fine leather shooting gloves and Orvis attire at home when you take this gun along. However, if you want a shotgun that won't let you down and is easy on the wallet, a Stoeger Uplander is THE best buy for the money IMO.* 



*I believe they are also available in a single trigger version.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Dicks sporting goods has Stoeger O/U's on sale often. Again mine shoots like a dream!


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Look at old Stevens 311s in 12g. If you look around you can usually find one for around $300-350. They are very underrated guns. Being cheap OLD guns they are typically more relaible and better built than many NEW guns. Chopper Lump barrels not Monoblock, good metallurgy, proven locking mechanism, simple extractor, two trigger design. I had one as my first SxS and shot Trap with it 2 days a week for 3 years and it never loosened up a bit. Many old timers will swear by these guns especially for pheasants in the old days. They were the 870 of their day.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i don;t think your too far from williams gunsite on m-69, you might want to go look at their used gun selection. you might find a dandy for less then you think. 
also check used guns at small shops. i know mike walsh at walsh bait and tackle in caseville. most all the guns i own i bought there used.


leftyfisherman said:


> I am looking for an economical over and under. I recently visited a local sporting goods store and saw them on sale. Looked at the 20 gage it was light. The guy said it was being backed by benelli. Is there any truth to this? Also was wondering if this would be a good gun for pheasant? I will probably only go a couple times a year and the pocket book is thin.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dennis


----------



## llewella (Aug 19, 2009)

Another vote for the Stoeger O/U.

Mine is a 20 ga. It was a gift and my very first o/u. I've acquired a few others since then, a Citori, SKB, Ruger.... and frankly, I like my Stoeger the best. It's light, good-looking, it fits me and I am deadly with it. I have never had any issues what-so-ever. 

All three of my sons now have one as well. No issues.


----------

